# Homemade Cintiq Tablet [Dubbed Wolftiq (Intuos3 9x12 build)]



## zithe (Apr 17, 2013)

This is something I've been researching over on bongofish, but you guys are techy as well so I figured you might find this intriguing. You might actually want a cintiq already and didn't know you could build one. 

To make things simple I'm turning this: 



Into this beauty : DIY cintiq: k-jintiq - YouTube

After spending a few weeks researching, I've decided to bite the bullet and start purchasing the parts to make my own Cintiq. My first purchase was a Wacom Intuos 3 Large which I found on Ebay for a nice price and is arriving later today. I'll post a video unboxing of the tablet later today or tomorrow just in case I have any problems. (Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171018145522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649) I'll be following the K-Jintiq build that others have had success with.

Pntbll248 over on bongofish has been kind enough to sell me an extra LP150E05 for cheap and once I get it in my hands I'll begin ordering the Controller, PSU, adapter, extenders and inverter.

Upon searching my room, I came across something extremely useful. The housing for the controller and psu from an old 19" westinghouse, complete with VESA fixtures. Cheesy The space to mount stuff measures about 10.5x5.5". Plenty of space, but the nibs for the vesa mount might limit positioning. The housing might need to be altered. Still, I'm very glad to have something so useful already at my disposal rather than having to produce one. Think the plastic backing on the tablet will snap without some sort of backplate?

I'll keep updating this in the coming weeks!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2013)

sub


----------



## zithe (May 5, 2013)

Update! I have all the functioning parts I need to make this tablet a reality. I tested the LCD Panel and it has two small problems. One dead pixel which resides on the windows taskbar at the bottom of the screen, no biggie. The other issue is when the whole screen is black, a small spot of pixels is a very slight blue. My camera wouldn't be able to catch it. It doesn't bother me, as I'm sure this is the first of multiple tablets I'll be building. Not bad for new old stock screens that have been sitting for 5 years.

I tested drawing and to my surprise... NO JITTER AT ALL!  As expected the pen signal doesn't make it through the panel's metal frame, but I didn't expect the LCD's circuitry at the bottom to also block signal from going through.


----------



## rickythegreat1 (May 13, 2014)

Would you be willing to do a tutorial??


----------

